# اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الطريقة دى اسهل كتيير من البرامج التى تعمل على تقليل حجم الصور الكبيرة
والتى يصعب احيانا فتحها ببرامج استعراض الصور 
وخاصة صور الديجيتال كاميرا واللى بيكون حجمها كبير نسبيا

+ افتح الصورة ببرنامج الرسام
Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> Paint
+ اضغط Ctrl+w
هاتظهرلك الشاشة اللى فى الصورة دى 







+ وبدل 100 حطها مثلاً 50 أو اقل كما مبين فى الصورة
وعلى طول هايقل حجم الصورة 
+ ثم تقوم بحفظها كما فى الصورة باسم جديد لو حبيت تحتفظ بالاصلية






يارب اكون عرفت افيد الاعضاء اللى سألو عن طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*

جميلة جدآ الطريقة دى يا جينا

ميرسى حبيبتى

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*

شكرا على المعلومه​


----------



## ipraheem makram (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*

_*شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ​*_*كتيرررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*

موضوع مفيد جدا جدا

شكر ليكى يا جينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## samy adl (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*

*نشكرك طريقه سهله وجميله والرب يباركك​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميلة جدآ الطريقة دى يا جينا
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*



marcelino قال:


> شكرا على المعلومه​



ميرسى يا marcelino على مرورك 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*



ipraheem makram قال:


> _*شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ​*_*كتيرررررررررررررررررر*​



الموضوع ده مخصوص عشانك يا ابراهيم ...يارب يكون نفع معاك
وميرسى على مرورك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا جدا
> 
> شكر ليكى يا جينا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى يا روكى على مرورك الجميل ده ..ونشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*



samy adl قال:


> *نشكرك طريقه سهله وجميله والرب يباركك​*



ميرسى يا سامى على مرورك .. ونشكر ربنا ان الطريقة عجبتك 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## samy adl (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*

:yaka:*السلام والنعمه هو ايه الموضوع ياخوانى كل ما يجينى رد على رسلاتى فى اغلب اقسام المنتدى الاقى الرد مش على رسالتى والرد على رسالة الاخت الفاشله فراشة مسيحيه وانا يشرفنى ان اكون الفراشه المسيحيه ولاكن الاخت صاحبة هذا الاسم تزعل منى وانا لا احب احد من اخواتى يزعل منى والف شكر على الرد والرب يبركك ياجينا ويكون مع جميعكم وصلاوات القديسن تكون مع جميعنا​*:36_15_15::big29:


----------



## samy adl (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*



samy adl قال:


> :yaka:*السلام والنعمه هو ايه الموضوع ياخوانى كل ما يجينى رد على رسلاتى فى اغلب اقسام المنتدى الاقى الرد مش على رسالتى والرد على رسالة الاخت الفاضله فراشة مسيحيه وانا يشرفنى ان اكون الفراشه المسيحيه ولاكن الاخت صاحبة هذا الاسم تزعل منى وانا لا احب احد من اخواتى يزعل منى والف شكر على الرد والرب يبركك ياجينا ويكون مع جميعكم وصلاوات القديسن تكون مع جميعنا​*:36_15_15::big29:



انا اسف جدا جدا لان جيت اضغط على حرف ال ض  ضغط على ال ش واسف اسف اسف جدا جدا جدا :new4:


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*

كنت محتاجة فعلا الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## samy adl (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسهل واسرع طريقة لتصغير حجم الصور " وخاصة صور الكاميرات الديجيتال"*

*السلام والنعمه وهذه المره ايضا الرد الذى وصلنى كان على رسالة العضو moslem20200 وهذا الموضوع انا كتبت فيه كتير وانا كده زعلان من المنتدى ومش هدخل اللا لما يصلنى رد على رسألى انا وسلام الرب معكم​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الله عليكى انتى انقزتينى بجد ربنا يخليكى لينا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

حلو جدا يا جينا
معلومات سهله ومفيده​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااا
عـــــــــــلي
المعلــــــومة​*


----------

